# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Korting] Φούρνος άγνωστου μοντέλου Ηλικίας 3 χρόνων

## info@kalarakis.com

Στην αρχή όταν τον αγοράσαμε έψηνε ομοιόμορφα το φαγητό.
Μετά που βγήκε από την εγγύηση ξεκίνησε τα "γαζέπια"
Ψήνει το φαγητό από την αριστερή μεριά ΟΚ αλλά από τη δεξιά πλευρά το καίει
Πρέπει στη μέση του χρόνου ψησίματος να βγάλουμε το ταψί και να το γυρίσουμε 180μοιρες για να μη καεί το φαγητό και να ψηθεί και από την άλλη πλευρά.
Επειδή τρύπησε ο πάτος έχει μπει η λαμαρίνα από πάνω η αντίσταση από κάτω δεν έχει αλλάξει Ούτε και η πάνω 
Το πρόβλημα το έκανε και με τον τρυπημένο πάτο

Έχετε κάποια συμβουλή για τη λύση του προβλήματος?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Είναι αλφαδιασμένη η αντίσταση ? μήπως γέρνει. Αν δεν τίθεται τέτοιο θέμα δοκίμασε την νύχτα να δουλέψεις στο φουλ και σβήσε τα φώτα του δωματίου. Παρατήρησε αν κοκκινίζει ομοιόμορφα σε όλα τα σημεία η αντίσταση.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

H πάνω αντίσταση δεν κοκκινίζει καθόλου έχει ένα βαθύ γκρι χρώμα, και ο φούρνος είναι στη θερμοκρασία του.
αλφαδιασμένος ΟΧΙ έχει μια μικρή κλίση προς τα δεξιά, ελάχιστη

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> έχει μια μικρή κλίση προς τα δεξιά, ελάχιστη


Αν εννοείς κλίση ως προς το ύψος ότι είναι λιγότερο , τότε πρέπει να το αλφαδιάσεις

----------

